# Black Bean Dip



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

This is another recipe from my mom. You all referred to it a bummus.

Middle Eastern inspired Black Bean Dip

Ingredients:
2 15 oz cand black beans, rinsed well and drained
3/4 cup tahini
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro or parsley
4 green onions, sliced
2 Tablespoons olive oil
2 large cloves of fresh garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin (or to taste)
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste)
Pita bread triangles

Directions:
Combine the black beans, tahini, lemon juice, cilantro, green onion, olive oil, garlic, cumin, and cayenne pepper in a food processor and process until smooth. Remove to a bowl. Serve with pita triangles. This dip is also great served with vegetables.


----------

